# Audio Tutorials - fav links



## jamsession

1
What's you're favorite Audio tutorial and reference links? (aside from the wonderful CB, of course)?

I give Shure major kudos for their educational brochures they make available. They aren't just adware, they are full of understandable theory and real-world best practices. Raises the bar and satisfaction level for all.

"Selecting & Using Wireless Microphone Systems" and 
"Microphone Selection and Techniques" are both really good with useful graphics for self and passing on to clients, students, or others who are learning the ropes. (I much prefer their 3D polar pattern graphics than the typical 2D ones, for educating the differences)

http://shure.com/ProAudio/TechLibrary/index.htm
http://shure.com/ProAudio/TechLibrary/EducationalArticles/index.htm


2
and this is a pretty cool flash page, I'd guess it was made by a forum user, but Shure is hosting it and I found it real interesting to play with basic mic type, polar patten, room reflectivity, distance, etc parameters. 

http://www.shure.com/stellent/group...ocuments/web_resource/us_pro_dir_amb_demo.swf

General observations based on those examples: 

1) parabolics bring up a sound, but are _Very_ tunnel sounding, and you still have to sort through the other material (background noise). A shotgun mic however, gets you just as good pickup without all the other ambient noise.

2) not much hearable difference between a cardoid and hyper-cardioid, but a hyper would still probably provide better feedback rejection. a WORLD of difference between the unidirectional (cardioid, super- and hyper-cardioid) and omni mics. Of course. Just fun to compare side-by-side so quickly.

A picture being worth a thousand words, this is an audio "picture". Enjoy.


----------



## soundlight

Not exactly a link, but an application for frequency recognition:

Simple Feedback Trainer


----------



## jamsession

that's a fun one - thx.

Instead of name that tune - "Name that tone" :^)


----------



## Eboy87

I've gotten lots of good information here, along with the _Yamaha Sound Reinforcement Handbook_, and this little book written by Paul White I picked up at Borders on Michigan Avenue called _Basic Live Sound_

ProSoundWeb's Study Hall


----------



## jamsession

thx, I like the PSW chalkboard links. 

I also realy enjoy _The Live Sound Manual: Getting Great Sound at Every Gig _
http://www.amazon.com/dp/0879306998/?tag=controlbooth-20

Doesn't waste any time or oxygen, chock full of useful tips. hands-on.

Load-in.
Have a great show
Loud out. (it was a typo but I left it) :^)

repeat.


----------



## museav

Seconding the PSW Study Hall and Shure resources and adding that Rane's web site (http://www.rane.com) with their Pro Audio Reference, Pro Audio Book list and Tech Notes is a great reference. All sorts of good audio related calculators and convertors at http://www.sengpielaudio.com/Calculations03.htm. http://www.coutant.org/contents.html offers information for many mic models. You have to be a member to get the most from it, but http://www.synaudcon.com/site/home.php has numerous useful articles, spreadsheets, tips, etc.


----------



## jamsession

cool - thanks much


----------



## AaronS102

http://members.cox.net/pasystem1/

Good sound how to, active message board.


----------



## museav

AaronS102 said:


> http://members.cox.net/pasystem1/
> Good sound how to, active message board.


If you like that site you would probably love the Pro Sound Web (PSW) LAB, LAB Lounge and Installed Sound forums.


----------



## avkid

AaronS102 said:


> http://members.cox.net/pasystem1/
> Good sound how to, active message board.


Two posts in one day, that's hardly what I call an active message board.


----------



## leistico

The best general primer on sound I've found thusfar:

http://www.tiem.utk.edu/~gross/sounden2.txt

It's very basic and general, but it's something a lot of folks I know ought to read.


----------



## Eboy87

Dave, or Derek, or someone with power here, is there a chance we could get this as a stickey? There're some good posts in here that link to good information. My apologies if there's already something like this.


----------



## Andy_Leviss

I suppose that's not a bad idea, so consider it stuck


----------



## TimmyP1955

Most of these address specific issues, but they have been very helpful.

http://www.prosoundweb.com/live/articles/jbrusi/pa.php

http://www.peavey.com/support/technotes/soundsystems/boundarycancellation.cfm

http://www.dynacord.de/download/bassarrays03042003.pdf

http://100db.com/misc/boundary.xls

http://www.rane.com/library.html#rnotes

And of course  http://www.padrick.net/LiveSound/LiveSound.htm


----------



## avare

Despite the title, I see several useful reference documents posted. Similar to the links in the post above this one, these are not primers or tutorials. 

Very ery useful for intercom systems. 

Handbook of Intercom Systems Engineering

If you are interested in the engineering aspects of sound system design, the 2 parts of the JBL Sound System Design Reference Manual are great.

Sound System Design Reference Manual pt.1
Sound System Design Reference Manual pt.2

Naturally the price is right.

Economically,
Andre


----------



## avare

*Multichannel Sound*

The best essay I have read on three channel mixing for live sound is Jim Brown's _Mixing For Three-Channel Reinforcement_.

I see more references to surround sound on the forums. The Recording Academy's Producers & Engineers Wing _Recommendations For Surround Sound Production_ is an excellent summary of current state of the art for surround sound for film, TV, home, disco and car use.

Naturally the price is still right

Multi-directionally economical,
Andre


----------



## OnWithTheShow

This is something everyone should know...

How to coil cable...

Stagecraft: Members' Gallery: Over/Under Cable Wrapping (QuickTime)


----------



## avare

*Wireless Mike Guide*

I just found this and have not seen a reference to it to it here.

Lectrsonics Wireless Guide

It is quite technical, similar in quality as Jim Brown's papers (uh, are Jim Brown's papers referenced anywhere on the site?), but with few more pictures and obviously Lectrosonics products featured.

While I am second guessing what has been referenced, I'll third guess and ask if Shure's excellent documents on wireless systems have been referenced yet.

No guesses,
Andre


----------



## museav

*Re: Wireless Mike Guide*


avare said:


> It is quite technical, similar in quality as Jim Brown's papers (uh, are Jim Brown's papers referenced anywhere on the site?), but with few more pictures and obviously Lectrosonics products featured.


They are now, Audio Systems Group, Inc. Publications.  

Also Common Acoustical and Sound System Problems, Mc Squared System Design Group, Inc. - JavaScript Calculator Features and MC Squared Systems Design Group, Inc.- Recommended Reference Books. The last is huge list of reference books, probably the most complete list I've seen for audio, acoustics and AV.


----------



## jbeutt

http://www.microphone-data.com/

Nice little reference


----------



## venuetech

Kai's sound handbook 
including The Feeding and Care of RF Microphones 

Kai's Sound Handbook


----------



## Spiceboy

I didnt see this one posted in this thread so far.

It has plenty of useful info on how to hook up Intercom including cable types and pin outs

http://www.clearcom.com/support/man...line/Clear-Com_PL-Pro_Installation_Manual.pdf


----------



## mixmaster

I'll add Live Sound Reinforcement to the book club list. I got it for Christmas. I'm most of the way done with it and I've found that it's slightly out of date in that it doesn't deal with DSP and barely scratches the surface of line arrays, however the fundamentals of sound, acoustics, and psycho-acoustics that it deals with haven't changed much over the years. It was even reasonably cheap from Barnes and Noble in paperback.


----------



## museav

mixmaster said:


> I'll add Live Sound Reinforcement to the book club list. I got it for Christmas. I'm most of the way done with it and I've found that it's slightly out of date in that it doesn't deal with DSP and barely scratches the surface of line arrays, however the fundamentals of sound, acoustics, and psycho-acoustics that it deals with haven't changed much over the years.


This is an ongoing issue with many technical books. For example Phil Giddings Audio System Design and Installation is a classic book that is out of print. However, despite the Author and others wanting to offer an updated version, the publisher apparently has no interest unless it dramatically changes. It seems that his only real choice is to write an entirely new book and take it to another publisher, but he would have to be very careful about not violating copyright on any of the existing book content, so that would be difficult to do. So we end up paying more for used versions than it cost when new and trying to hand them down within the industry.


----------



## bhallerm

The Project Studio Handbook

Maybe more of reference than tutorial, but a great collection of good reading either way.

Brian


----------



## brubart

http://www.bartlettmics.com/newsletter/boundary_mics.pdf

Pro Audio Reference

Article, "10 Tips to Reduce Feedback" at Bartlett Microphones in Elkhart, Indiana - home page

Welcome to Microphones (microphone site)

DPA Microphones :: Home (microphone university)


----------



## martyclynch

Which of these books would you recommend first for a novice like me?


----------



## FunnyFellow

not really a tutorial, but an interesting site to read:

Shure SM58 - Nine Lives Included


----------



## museav

martyclynch said:


> Which of these books would you recommend first for a novice like me?


What you will find is that there are resources addressing the technical aspects of audio and audio systems and there are resources that focus on the use and operations of systems. There is great overlap between the two but the issue is which is your priority. Maybe an analogy is that someone can design a mixing console without ever having mixed while someone else can mix without understanding any of the electronics of the console. Knowing at least some of both sides can lead to the best result but which aspect would you focus on first? 

Probably the most widely recommended first book for live sound in general is the Yamaha Sound Reinforcement Handbook. It addresses the technical aspects but on a more general level and not in the detail of some of the other technical resources.


----------



## venuetech

This has a number of historic and current microphones information.


 &mdash; Microphone Home Page &mdash;


----------



## Ikevis

I was linked to a few very cool EQ guides mostly for music: 

Interactive

PDF


----------



## nd925a

Does anyone have the interactive mic thing from the OP that link doesn't work


----------



## facethewolf

That Simple Feedback Trainer is AWESOME!
I have been wanting something exactly like that for a LOOONG time. Thank you very much


----------



## TassieBogan

Pro Audio Knowledge Articles by Electro-Voice

EV's numerous knowledge articles. A lot of it is fairly dated, and specific to their gear, but an excellent resource nonetheless.


----------



## edmedmoped

There are some basic music technology PDF guides for you to download on my school's website, should you wish. Scroll to the bottom:
Music Technology


----------



## FACTplayers

A lot of the Shure links are dead


----------



## JohnD

Since ProSoundWeb was mentioned several times, might I also suggest:
Sound Forums Network - The Front Page
Very similar, with many of the same people. Sometimes it is more active. In fact, that is where someone mentioned CB as a great resource, that is how I found my way here.


----------



## avkid

JohnD said:


> Since ProSoundWeb was mentioned several times, might I also suggest:
> Sound Forums Network - The Front Page
> Very similar, with many of the same people. Sometimes it is more active. In fact, that is where someone mentioned CB as a great resource, that is how I found my way here.


 It's the result of a management and platform shift by the owners of PSW.


----------



## rocksure

I would like to add the following resource to the audio tutorials list:
Tutorials | Rocksure Soundz


----------



## brubart

brubart said:


> http://www.bartlettmics.com/newsletter/boundary_mics.pdf
> 
> Pro Audio Reference
> 
> Article, "10 Tips to Reduce Feedback" at Bartlett Microphones in Elkhart, Indiana - home page
> 
> Welcome to Microphones (microphone site)
> 
> DPA Microphones :: Home (microphone university)


Updates 9-26-13:
Various audio articles are at http://www.bartlettaudio.com/pages/learn-more-about-audio
Theater sound system basics for beginners, aimed at schools using floor mics: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0247/3799/files/theater_sound_system_basics_1.pdf?1492


----------



## brubart

brubart said:


> Updates 9-26-13:
> Various audio articles are at http://www.bartlettaudio.com/pages/learn-more-about-audio
> Theater sound system basics for beginners, aimed at schools using floor mics: http://cdn.shopify.com/s/files/1/0247/3799/files/theater_sound_system_basics_1.pdf?1492


Wikipedia article on boundary microphones: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/PZM_(microphone)


----------



## akej

Want to recommend the Schoeps showroom. Find it under "applications" on schoeps.de. Great for comparing and understanding different stereo techniques, polar patterns and mic distances.

And nice mics too


----------



## SethGodfrey

My favorite link dnbforum.com


----------



## express

The infamous Dave Rat has a lot of good little thoughts on his youtube page - https://www.youtube.com/user/www73171


----------



## Ancient Engineer

Well, I like the Rane Library. It is a good mix of technical and casual information.
https://www.rane.com/library.html

I have sent many FNGs here to expand their understanding in some key areas. I like that they pretty plainly state when they are issuing opinions instead of facts and they generally add the related science when expousing facts.


For good broadcast engineering articles I love Mario Orazio, AKA the Masked Engineer.
https://www.tvtechnology.com/tag/the-masked-engineer



I was going to list some line-array articles that I find useful when explaining to a venue owner or promoter that their line array will sound like cats having intercourse because of the impossible venue shape, or to try to avoid the demand to splay an array (slapping forehead) and how that is a less than desirable sonic event.
But talking about line arrays and point sources is like talking about religion or politics. I don't talk about religion or politics with my _friends_, and I sure as heck am not going to set up the chance for a flaming here. I get enough of that already offline.


----------

